# year=THE HUMBER SPORTS ENGLAND & BROOKS #872 & STURMEY ARCHER 3 SPEED



## fxo550 (Dec 12, 2013)

I am selling this on the for sale thread,i was told this morning that it is a 1973 but not sure.

WHAT YEAR IS IT?
HOW MUCH IS WORTH?


----------



## fxo550 (Dec 12, 2013)

More photos


----------



## rhenning (Dec 12, 2013)

Just so you know the Brooks is a B72 not an 872.  Sometimes hard to read that.  Roger


----------



## fxo550 (Dec 12, 2013)

rhenning said:


> Just so you know the Brooks is a B72 not an 872.  Sometimes hard to read that.  Roger




Thanks a lot.


----------



## rhenning (Dec 13, 2013)

Also the rear hub should have a date stamp on it.  That would indicate the year and month the hub was built.  The bike would be slightly newer than that.  A stamp like 4 58 would mean the hube was built in April 1958 so the bike would be a 1958 model.  Roger


----------



## fxo550 (Dec 13, 2013)

rhenning said:


> Also the rear hub should have a date stamp on it.  That would indicate the year and month the hub was built.  The bike would be slightly newer than that.  A stamp like 4 58 would mean the hube was built in April 1958 so the bike would be a 1958 model.  Roger




Hey Roger,you right about that.I have a Raleigh and i know the year because of the hub,but this one is like 11  11 ,so is weird,i will take a picture,thanks a lot.


----------



## fxo550 (Dec 13, 2013)

pictures of the hub


----------



## rhenning (Dec 13, 2013)

I am reading 71 11 so that would make it a November 1971 hub so it is probably a 1972 bike.  Roger


----------



## fxo550 (Dec 14, 2013)

rhenning said:


> I am reading 71 11 so that would make it a November 1971 hub so it is probably a 1972 bike.  Roger




I can't read for s%&^ LOL thanks


----------

